
Lyft Says It Will 'Evaluate' Its Partnership with Didi Chuxing After Uber Deal - dpflan
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/lyft-says-it-will-evaluate-its-partnership-with-didi-chuxing-after-uber-deal-2016-08-01
======
dpflan
Pulling some information from Lyft's Blog about Partnerships:

1\. Didi Partnership Announcement (9/16/2015) -
[https://blog.lyft.com/posts/lyft-didi](https://blog.lyft.com/posts/lyft-didi)

2\. Update on International Partnerships (6/13/2016) -
[https://blog.lyft.com/posts/an-update-on-our-
international-p...](https://blog.lyft.com/posts/an-update-on-our-
international-partnerships)

Also, The Verge's article: [http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/1/12341986/uber-
didi-china-ly...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/8/1/12341986/uber-didi-china-
lyft-gm-self-driving-car)

